# 다시 보고픈



## sarang13

what's the meaning of "다시 보고픈"? for example. 다시 보고픈 영상 or 다시 보고픈 그대.


----------



## vientito

just another way of saying 다시 보고싶은 영상


----------



## Kross

다시 보고픈 means '(I) want to see again'.


----------



## sarang13

ok.. I thought so but I wasn't sure. 고마워요.


----------

